# Charter flight on AeroMexico



## K&PFitz (Dec 16, 2010)

I've booked a charter flight to Cancun from St. Louis on AeroMexico through Funjet.  I've never flown on a charter before, and I was wondering if others might share their experiences.  I went to the website to select my seat, as I always do pre-flight, and found out I could not select my seat for a charter.  What other differences can I expect?


----------



## hefleycatz (Dec 16, 2010)

We took the same flight from St. Louis this past June.   You can't pre-select seats, you have to do it when you physically check-in at AeroMexico.  We were able to get the exit rows (more leg room) going and coming, so that was very nice.   They are pretty courteous and on time.  More of a delay coming back from Cancun than going, (island time)   The direct flight was great.  (I am actually looking for something into Cabo with them)  They do offer little snacks, a box meal with a sandwich, chips and a cookie I think.    For the price, it is well worth it.   Never found a cheaper airfare than that.  Oh and you can check bags for free also.  Up to 2 I think.   

ENJOY

lee


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 16, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about doing it with Aero Mexico. They are a major airline that we have flown on many times.


----------



## Tropical lady (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you go through Funjet or AeroMexico for reservations?  This sounds interesting....thanks.


----------



## K&PFitz (Dec 16, 2010)

Tropical lady said:


> Do you go through Funjet or AeroMexico for reservations?  This sounds interesting....thanks.



I found the flight on Expedia, and booked through Funjet.  They have apparently chartered three flights a week out of STL.  It was only $350, tax and all, non-stop.


----------



## K&PFitz (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks to those who replied to my original question.  We're back from our trip, and I thought I should report on our experience.

Overall, AeroMexico, booked through Funjet, did a great job.  Departures and arrivals were on time both outbound and on the return.  The staff is very friendly, and speak excellent English.  

They provide a meal, but it's just a cold sandwich and potato chips. With a 7AM departure, that might not be what you're taste buds are looking for.  They also provide a free alcholic beverage.  Bloody Marys had a generous serving of vodka.  

The plane was full, and I thought the legroom was limited, and the seats didn't recline very far.  I'm glad it was just a three hour flight. 

On both arrival and departure from Cancun, the plane stops away from the terminal, and the passengers are loaded onto buses.  Not really a problem though given the beautiful Cancun weather.

The layout of the terminal for customs created a cattle herding problem, as people are coming from baggage carosels in all different directions, and other are trying to cross through them to get to their baggage.  Just a minor inconvience.

All in all, I'll certainly look for a Funjet charter again in the future. Having a three hour direct flight from St. Louis at a low price is wonderful.


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad you had a good experience.   It was a great find for us last year.   Wish I could luck out with some airfare to Cabo.     It's outragous and I've got 6 tickets to buy and it doesn't seen to be getting better.  Ouch.  

lee


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 8, 2011)

I hear THAT!  Last year, we reserved flights w/Alaska for Cabo for Feb, using miles and $. We paid  $189 each +7500 miles.  Because of health reasons, we had to cancel, but got vouchers for 1 yr.
When I used the vouchers for the same trip this year, we paid an additional 7500 miles each, plus $267.25 each, which included a $75 change fee. The whole mess has been very confusing, with different answers from AS, but our confirmations say  we were each charged $456.07 +20,000 miles.   Not sure how the miles got to 20,000!



hefleycatz said:


> Glad you had a good experience.   It was a great find for us last year.   Wish I could luck out with some airfare to Cabo.     It's outragous and I've got 6 tickets to buy and it doesn't seen to be getting better.  Ouch.
> 
> lee


----------

